# RAW: 04/14/2010 Case Mt Manchester



## MR. evil (Apr 13, 2010)

Paul and I are riding Case out of Line Street, starting at 5:00. 

03jeff was going to join us until he realized he would miss the American Idol results show.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 14, 2010)

If I had brought my bike with me I could of made this ride now that my meeting this afternoon has been changed to Friday. I'll text you guys the results...


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 14, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> If I had brought my bike with me I could of made this ride now that my meeting this afternoon has been changed to Friday. I'll text you guys the results...



Toobad you have a mtg friday, looks like Trev and I are riding Friday.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 14, 2010)

Just finished up our ride. 5th ride of the season for means the first one without a flat or mechanical issue.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 14, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Just finished up our ride. 5th ride of the season for means the first one without a flat or mechanical issue.



Did you put a zip tie that back tension thing?


----------



## Paul (Apr 14, 2010)

Man... I am WAY outta shape...


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 14, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Did you put a zip tie that back tension thing?



No, I sort of fixed it the other day. It wasn't nearly as bad today on the SS, but that long climb to the top at the start does suck.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 14, 2010)

Paul said:


> Man... I am WAY outta shape...



You need to lay off the Baileys.


----------



## severine (Apr 14, 2010)

Paul said:


> Man... I am WAY outta shape...


Good luck with your 12 miles in 3 weeks!


----------



## Hergini Coop74 (Apr 14, 2010)

severine said:


> Good luck with your 12 miles in 3 weeks!



and I haven't been out yet....


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 14, 2010)

severine said:


> Good luck with your 12 miles in 3 weeks!



He's got about 14 or 15 in the last 3 days. We also rode the Rez on Sunday with Jeff and did just under 10 miles.


----------



## Paul (Apr 14, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> You need to lay off the Baileys.



Is that your assessment?



severine said:


> Good luck with your 12 miles in 3 weeks!



NO doubt... workin' on it.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 14, 2010)

Hergini Coop74 said:


> and I haven't been out yet....



If you want to check out some spots close to your office let me know. Your about 10 minutes from one of the best riding spots in New England.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 14, 2010)

Paul said:


> Is that your assessment?
> 
> it.



you know what your problem is.....you lost the funk!


----------



## Paul (Apr 14, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> you know what your problem is.....you lost the funk!



Did you find it living with a Conger Eel?


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 14, 2010)

Paul said:


> Did you find it living with a Conger Eel?



Yes, and I keep it in a box.....a big box of funky teets.


----------



## severine (Apr 14, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> He's got about 14 or 15 in the last 3 days. We also rode the Rez on Sunday with Jeff and did just under 10 miles.



Just be sure to take him on lots of climbs. Isn't that part of the chosen trail, Paul? 

I rode 14 miles on Monday, 63 in the last 2 weeks, and there's no way I'd consider myself ready for 12 miles of mountain biking climbing torture. I hold no delusions of grandeur. But I am certain that Paul can whip himself into riding form much faster than I would be able to anyway. 

Nice that you guys are getting out so much! :beer:


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 15, 2010)

Paul said:


> Man... I am WAY outta shape...



You and I both!

Hopefully we don't get a lot of rain the next few days so I can hopefully get out Sunday and try to do a 10 miler.


----------



## Paul (Apr 15, 2010)

severine said:


> Just be sure to take him on lots of climbs. Isn't that part of the chosen trail, Paul?



We'll be taking the kiddo, so we'll likely do one of the shorter loops. Looking into the location to see what's available


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 15, 2010)

Paul said:


> We'll be taking the kiddo, so we'll likely do one of the shorter loops. Looking into the location to see what's available



Quit using the kid as an excuse no to do the long loop, I am sure she has no problem waiting up for us!


----------



## Paul (Apr 15, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Quit using the kid as an excuse no to do the long loop, I am sure she has no problem waiting up for us!



You've seen how impatient she gets


----------



## Hergini Coop74 (Apr 15, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> If you want to check out some spots close to your office let me know. Your about 10 minutes from one of the best riding spots in New England.



Lead the way. Hopefully I can get out on time on those nights... I must figure out how to get these Architects to stop changing their minds so often ..... Do you know what I mean.. :roll:


----------

